# What's going on.....



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Things have sure been quiet on here so far this year........:whistling:


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

bowdiddly said:


> Things have sure been quiet on here so far this year........:whistling:


Yeah...not sure if there's no flounder or no reports. I saw 7 different rigs out last night.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I hope to go in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hopefully the water will be cleared up by then.


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

*flounder - Orange Beach*

Went out Friday night (5/26) - from 10 to midnight - didn't see 1 flounder in our best spot... May be another couple of weeks...


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok, we need to get things going on here.

Here is last Friday 5/26 nights results. Not real big but better than striking out. Conditions were horrible, extremely low tide and about a 10mph south sw wind. Thankful for these four fish.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice looking flounder. When water and wind conditions are iffy, I'm also thankful to get a few gigged flounder.


----------

